# Flies in your area?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

During the last 2 weeks of being in the woods, off and on considering weather, cutting firewood, I've be bothered by mostly house flies, some black flies, and just yesterday killed my first deer fly. 
So I was wondering, how are the flies in your area, better than last year or worse? And what type?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Flies are not bad yet. Skeeters on the other hand are GAWD AWFUL. You can hear them just a singing that come hither song when you get near the woods. Stands to reason though with the record snow fall last winter and the Aprils rain and the record rains of may the 4th wettest one recorded here at 7 1/2 inches for the month.

 Al


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Not much difference that I can tell, house flies and blow flies (blue bottles that blow (leave maggots on) dead stuff, etc).

We have horse or deer flies in the mountains. They are fearless and extremely annoying. I carry a fly swatter on a cord on my wrist to kill them. They bother my dogs badly also, the dogs got used to being swatted after they figured out I was killing flies. The swatter kills skeeters well also.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I mow a little strip of ground about 400 yards long to access the pond. in all it takes maybe an hour.From the time I start till I get done I am swatting non-stop! Deer flies are the worst I have ever seen! I probably kill around 100 every time I mow back there.By the time I done my head hurts from swatting myself to kill the flies. (Got to be a joke in that somewhere)

Wade


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Check out the thread on "1st Tick of the Season" and see my posts on using Permethrin. I'm currently spraying my clothes for an Amazon adventure.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

yeppers, yellow flies (deer flies) are bad this year.


----------

